# Winter in Liguria



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Has anyone stayed in western Liguria in the winter? We are thinking of the area between the french border and Diano Marina. Have been there many times in the summer, has it's own micro-climate, but have not wintered there. Recommendations for sites would also be welcomed.
Brian


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

can you really avoid the air that circulates down from russia there and leaves the rest of italy as far down as the minus fifteen i experienced when living just outside rome.... ???

It does only last a short spell a couple of times a winter until the air moves up from the south and i ve had a 21 degree xmas day !


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Caught a ferry from Genoa in driving sleet in January 2009 . . . we were headed for Tunisia and glad to get away.

Syracuse and the south coast of Sicily were fine and pretty warm last winter . . .

Helen


----------

